# Squint with me please!



## saveme

Hi girls well dtd July 7th so going by that I'm either 7 or 8 dpo at the most. Took a 1$ test today and I swear I see a shadow line. I never did follow up with my ob lasttime so hopefully this is going to progress into a bfp! Temp is way up, to my normal pregnancy temps so hopes are up. Thanks for looking!
5mm

After time limit


----------



## StarryEyes.

I can see it on the last photo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint :)


----------



## nikkie122

I see something!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think I can see something to hon. Good luck. Rooting for u so much and u have been in my prayers these last few months


----------

